# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  ¿Cómo se realiza una parada de recarga? (2015)

## Jonasino

> El objetivo de una recarga es sustituir un tercio de todo el combustible del núcleo del reactor por otro nuevo, almacenar en piscinas el que se retira y colocar en otras posiciones dentro del núcleo los dos tercios del combustible que permanece, para optimizar el grado de quemado o consumo del mismo.
> 
> Las paradas de recarga de combustible, además de posibilitar la sustitución de combustible, permiten la realización de múltiples trabajos de mantenimiento y revisiones en equipos que no pueden ser inspeccionados en operación manual, así como modificaciones de diseño encaminadas a la optimización tecnológica de equpos y componentes de la planta.
> 
> Cada recarga debe ser estudidada y planificada con todo detalle, de manera que se pueda prevern su duración, el número de actividades a realizar y la contratación de personal técnico necesario para la ejecución de los trabajos.
> 
> La parada de recarga tiene una duración media de 30 días. En función de las características de cada central, el tiempo entre cada parada de recarga (el llamado ciclo de operación), es habitualmente de 12, 18 o 24 meses.
> 
> Además de la recarga propiamente dicha, para permitir el correcto funcionamiento de la central también se requiere:
> ...


Fuente: Foro nuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (01-ago-2015),HUESITO (30-jul-2015),perdiguera (01-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y lo mejor de todo el gran volumen de trabajo que da. Hay muchas familias que dependen de trabajo...

----------

Jonasino (01-ago-2015)

----------

